# Baked on dirt in engine bay



## Destroyers (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi all,

I have acquired a car which has probably not seen an engine clean in 15 years. The dirt is everywhere and nothing I have tried will remove it, is is over the underside of the bonnet, covering the VIN badge and everywhere on the engine block. Autoglym engine cleaner does not do anything. It literally needs scraping off

Any strong products out there suitable for the engine?

Pics below


















Cheers :thumb:


----------



## BenW (Jan 14, 2007)

Try an APC (All purpose cleaner), most use meguiars but tesco do a cheap alternative.

You can also get autoglym engine cleaner which is meant to be well worth while


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

try a good degreaser


----------



## Destroyers (Aug 30, 2007)

I will try an all purpose cleaner, but autoglym engine and machine cleaner does not touch it, I used a whole bottle and it was no better, does absolutely nothing, I might need something stronger


----------



## Motion (Sep 17, 2007)

Megs APC and keep making the concentration stronger until its gone? (or lifting). make sure u scrub it in with some brushes aswell..


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Aldi are selling 5L tubs of APC / MPC for £3.99. Smells nice and can be diluted:thumb:


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

mate you sure its not a protetcive wax vw used this and it covered everything literiliy


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

i did mine using TFR look ant the diff


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

does any come off with your finger nail?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

It looks like the engine bay has been sprayed with some sort of protectant laquer at some point. I know dealers were very keen on doing this sort of thing s few years back. The problem being that the finish soon deteriorates and then is a complete nightmare to remove. :wall:
Try a small amount of cellulose thinners on a rag and see what effect that has.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> i did mine using TFR look ant the diff


which one?


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

i doubt APC will be any good if you've tried AG Machine Cleaner on it. I did my engine bay at the weekend, soaked with Megs APC cut at about 3:1 and any stubborn bits were tackled with AG machine cleaner. Might be worth talking to Mark @ AutoBrite and see what he suggests as he stocks all variety of chemical cleaners which should help you out.


----------



## Destroyers (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi there,

Yes it does scrape off with your fingernail. It's a MK3 VW golf and it probably is and I wondered if it is a protective wax but the VIN sticker (not directly in the engine compartment) so I thought it may just have been dirt. I tried giving it a good scrub last night and nothing is really happening so it might be a protective wax afterall which has been baking on.

Do you think I would be better getting someone to do it for me?

Cheers again


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

hehe thought it eb a golf


----------



## Destroyers (Aug 30, 2007)

Whatever it is its a pain in the ****, had another go at it today and nothing is removing it. It's sprayed everywhere. I can understand why dealers use the pressure washer now :devil:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Did you try thinners?


----------



## Destroyers (Aug 30, 2007)

Just tried some now (with a torch) and that removed the stuff pretty quickly :thumb: Thanks for the suggestion.

So where should I go from now? I don't want to go putting thinner over the whole engine for obvious reasons  

I wonder if autobrites super solve degrasent would work?

Thanks again everyone


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

THINERS SHOULD BE OK IT EVAPOURATES QUICKLY MAybe wipe FTERWards


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Thinners will be fine if you are careful. Make sure you dress the engine afterwards so that the rubber etc is not left too dry...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

use thinners, quick wash off, then engine cleaner?


----------



## Destroyers (Aug 30, 2007)

Your advice is good enough for me :thumb: 

Thanks again everyone, i'll post some before/after pics when I get round to doing it


----------

